# Shooting Bench



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I would like to see some pictures of some of the shooting benches everyone is using. Mine is old and I would like to build a new one,

Thanks,

Wiley


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Are you looking for pictures of a portable bench or a permanent bench?


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

*Adjustable bench*

This is an adjustable shooting bench. The height of the top is set (we have a second bench that is shorter for smaller shooters) but the seat can be moved in or out, and up or down. The back legs are crooked in this picture because we moved it to mow, but is pretty stable when the shooter is sitting on the bench with the legs in the correct position. 
It was built using treated wood with stainless hardware - carpet is tacked to the top of the bench! It has been outside for over four years now and is pretty solid. We don't haul it back and forth, we just leave it in place. This is about forty pounds in total. Carpet gets replaced when it gets bad.

And in the background is our floating fish feeder!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Made this from an old folding table frame. Super portable for easy setup and folds into the back of suv.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Thinking of building one like this.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking bench Wiley199.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Use Google 'Images' and put in "shooting bench"

Being right handed, I am much more comfortable shooting well to my left rather than in front of me. To accomodate lefties just in case, an "A" shape or triangle shape is good. Maybe visit a really good rifle range near you to look at theirs.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Google Accurate Shooter. I believe they have shooting bench plans.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

*New Shooting Bench*

Ok, the new shooting table is done. Cost a little less than $150.00 + sweat. Need a fan in my garage, lol

Wiley199


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^
Now thats a heavy duty bench!


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

http://woodworkingplansonline.blogspot.com/p/welcome-to-my-page-about-shooting-bench.html


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I built this one a few years back: similar basic principle, but built it out of steel and meant to be somewhat portable: The bench actually rests on the runners and is very stable, even more so once you add the weight of a person in one of the seats. The wheels are just barely (or not at all, can't really remember) on the ground: if you want to move it, just pick up the "seat" end and the wheels hit the ground, you can "dolly" it around wherever you want to go..










I have a steel bullet trap downrange in the pasture, which is similarly on skids: I just hook up the four-wheeler or whatever I've got handy and drag it up by the house to shoot some pistols close, or drag it out however far you want to shoot. Trap is 5' x 5' on the "target" end if I remember correctly, with some steel "swingers", etc. you can hang in there if you want. I've run up to .300 Wby Magnum and 7mm STW into it with no issues.

It's generally out back thirty yards from my shop, just open that 6' gate, shoo the cows away if needed, and get to shootin'.. After you check the underside of the bench for any new wasp nests, that is.. It's been pretty handy having it set up all the time right outside the door of my workshop: tweak a gun on the workbench in the A/C, walk outside and bench-test it. repeat if necessary.


----------

